

Google Code Jam: Numbers - rguzman
http://sonyalabs.com/2008/07/google-code-jam-online-round-1a-numbers/

======
breck
Darn. Wish I had heard about this sooner.

~~~
pmorici
Ditto.

------
akeefer
I don't feel quite so bad now about not being able to solve the large input
set on that problem.

